
Show HN: Search for ingredients to pair with other ingredients - _nate_
https://www.kulinarian.com/flavor-pairings/
======
Fiveplus
I looked up 'potato' and ended up with a lot of obscure but delicious options.
Looks like a win to me. I do have a little suggestion btw: Any reasons you did
not put the search bar on the middle of the screen on the mobile version? I
think that would be more intuitive for the user.

Anyways this is an amazing project, good luck!

~~~
_nate_
Thank you for the kind words and feedback. The search bar should be centered
on all screens, but others have said similar things, so it sounds like I have
some styling issues to deal with. Thanks again!

------
bigfatfrock
For flavor pairings for your kitchen bookshelf I highly recommend:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4443485-the-flavor-
bible](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4443485-the-flavor-bible)

~~~
_nate_
Yes indeed, I have both the original and vegetarian versions, they are
outstanding. I would also recommend the "Flavor Matrix" which leans more
towards theory and technique, rather than just being a reference;
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0544809963](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0544809963)

------
eridan2
I found out unusual pairings from [https://www.foodnavigator-
usa.com/Article/2013/03/12/The-sci...](https://www.foodnavigator-
usa.com/Article/2013/03/12/The-science-behind-food-pairing-Why-pineapple-blue-
cheese-match) and [https://www.foodpairing.com](https://www.foodpairing.com)

------
itchyjunk
I searched for ginger and the few I clicked and checked had no ginger in the
recipe or description. I tried messing with the advanced search as well but
maybe I am doing something wrong there. I guess it's finding me dishes that go
well with some dish I have with ginger?

~~~
fouc
There seems to be a bug where I had to search twice to get relevant results.

For example I typed "pumpkin", hit enter, the url is updated to
[https://www.kulinarian.com/recipes/?search=pumpkin](https://www.kulinarian.com/recipes/?search=pumpkin)
and the spinner shows. But then it loads what is probably generic results
(dunkaroo dip, salmon burgers..) . Then I hit enter again, and finally get
relevant results loading.

~~~
_nate_
I'm assuming you're talking about the general recipe search bar in the top
nav? If so, I can't replicate that issue. Which OS/browser versions are you
using?

~~~
fouc
Safari 12 (latest). I didn't see any errors in console

~~~
_nate_
Thanks again, I'll look into it

------
bhouston
Now if it knew what I had bought from the grocery store, their expiry dates,
and how much time I had to make a meal and then it could tell me what to make.

Maybe it could tell me what to buy at the grocery store as well...

And maybe it could track my calories.

This needs to all be integrated together.

~~~
_nate_
That's a great idea with a lot of moving parts, so it would definitely be a
fun challenge. I'm currently working on a "pantry search" to help you find
recipes with the exact ingredients you have on hand.

------
cercatrova
See also apps like Chef Watson, MyFridgeFood which suggest recipes based on
ingredients you already have available at home.

~~~
_nate_
Is Chef Watson still a thing? Their original site/app seems to be dead.

------
bromuro
Can’t read the pairings on my iPhone as they are cut from screen ...

~~~
_nate_
Thanks for letting me know, some others have had similar issues, so I think I
have some css bugs to fix.

------
meristem
Searched for egg yolk and lemon, empty results (Firefox on iOS)

~~~
_nate_
Thanks for alerting me to this, I'll see what I can find

